

Humor and Consensus Building - locopati
http://www.crosscollaborate.com/2009/06/note-humor-consensus-building/

======
frossie
Humour is like a really sharp sword: in the right hands it is unbeatable, in
the wrong hands you're picking your own body parts off the carpet.

If you are planning on following the article's advice and use it as a
mediation tool, or for any other serious purpose, I genuinely suggest you try
and get an honest opinion as to whether you are actually funny.

